# New Watch Line Sneak Peek



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

spamolamadingdangdong


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

I thought this was a forum for lifestyle and fashion? Why the hate? We're a new watch line on the come up!


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

looks kinda cool...that wood reminds me of some of the Nixon watches

but i didnt see much of a list...seems a bit spammish to ask for email right off the bat?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Word, thanks for the props, I hear you. Not trying to spam, just building a list of those who want to hear about the brand when it drops. Any suggestions of how to switch it up? We have 4 watches being released around July all made of various hardwoods in different natural colors.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I assume that since this is on a snowboarding forum all these watches are water resistant and can sustain impacts without stopping?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

they look pretty cool but very nixon-like if you ask me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MICA said:


> I thought this was a forum for lifestyle and fashion? Why the hate? We're a new watch line on the come up!


There's a picture of one dark colored watch on a dark background and a submit your name and email address that is all. You have one post. Pretty sure that constitutes spam. Just being obviously realistic.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

You should be banned just for having "Oh Snap that's legit!" in a poll.

Banned and then set on fire while having your nuts removed with a dirty spork.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Mooz said:


> You should be banned just for having "Oh Snap that's legit!" in a poll.
> 
> Banned and then set on fire while having your nuts removed with a dirty spork.


Lol, yeah, nobody has even chosen that one yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got a Vestal with the wood grain, so I do like the style...but I think I'll pass on the exclusive product alerts 





Mooz said:


> You should be banned just for having "Oh Snap that's legit!" in a poll.


:laugh:

nice avatar btw


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

they look cool but how much are they running for?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Sure thing, their splash resistant, so going in the snow is no big deal, as far as impact, you gotta be careful with any watch on that one, but for the most part I wouldn't worry.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

i meant cost not durability.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

between $100-$200, there will be 4 models at launch.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

ehh i like em but i wouldnt pay that much for them..they looked like a "more affordable" nixon to me more ranged for 50-100$


----------

